# Switching from Verizon to Sprint



## Shark (Aug 23, 2011)

I will apologize upfront for the questions if they are dumb.

I've been lurking the SGSIII Forums for a few days now, originally just scoping out the Verizon thread until I decided I was going to switch over to Sprint. I currently own a Samsung Fascinate that I've essentially completely murdered and brought back to life through rooting and what not. So I'm not entirely noob.

My questions are:
All ROMS work on all carriers unless otherwise stated right? There's only one ROM in the Sprint dev section but a few in the 19300 dev section. I can use ones from the latter right?

Are there any lethal differences between the international version and the not-international? Will flashing ROMS interchangeably be bad?

Basically, if it says I9300 and it's not specifically stated as being for one carrier only it's safe to use right?

Thanks!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Umm, no do not flash anything for any of the variants onto a different variant, especially anything meant for the i9300 international version. That would likely lead to a bricked phone. The different ROMs are actually meant to be flashed only on each specific carrier. If you buy the Sprint version, only flash ROMs from the Sprint development section.

Funny how Landshark replied to Shark. LOL

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

landshark said:


> Umm, no do not flash anything for any of the variants onto a different variant, especially anything meant for the i9300 international version. That would likely lead to a bricked phone. The different ROMs are actually meant to be flashed only on each specific carrier. If you buy the Sprint version, only flash ROMs from the Sprint development section.
> 
> Funny how Landshark replied to Shark. LOL
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


This is one of the reasons I still have m Verizon phone. It looks like Verizon is getting the most attention so far.


----------



## Shark (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for clearing that up. Has anyone officially bricked their phone yet? I mean irreparably so?

I've saved my fascinate with Odin probably a hundred times. And once I had to build a little circuit using an old charger cable and three resistors in order to get into download mode. It's my Frankenstein Fascinate.


----------



## sfobrien (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm a littler afraid to go in the water with all these sharks around !


----------

